# R T ?



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Did anyone see the old photographs in the Daily Mail the other day showing the Met police in days of old. One picture was captioned that they were using RT - stands for Radio Telegraphy. Couldn't see the morse key though !!

David
+


----------



## CLIVE R786860 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Marchon Trader*

Hi David were you R/O on the Trader


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

david.hopcroft said:


> Did anyone see the old photographs in the Daily Mail the other day showing the Met police in days of old. One picture was captioned that they were using RT - stands for Radio Telegraphy. Couldn't see the morse key though !!
> 
> David
> +


I think they meant Radio Transmissions, David - the press never get things right.

Chris.


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

R/T used to stand for Radio Telephone,W/T for Wireless Telegraphy.I have seen an old do***entary about the French Police and they had morse keys in the car.


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

The Met used to place recruitment adverts in the REOU 'Signal' and the MNAOA 'Telegraph' for ROs with a morse speed of 20-25 wpm during the 70's.

(Thumb)


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

The Sweeney on W/T - that conjours up some interesting pictures in the mind !


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

I remember seeing clips from an old pre-war film recently, the London Flying Squad were using morse from their cars. 
Jim


----------



## ei6jf (Aug 29, 2006)

_The Met used to place recruitment adverts in the REOU 'Signal' and the MNAOA 'Telegraph' for ROs with a morse speed of 20-25 wpm during the 70's._

Was this possibily for Interpol nets at the time?

Mark


----------



## ian fears (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a friend whos father was a wt operator at Scotland Yard there was a picture of him at the key on display in New Scotland Yard when my friend [ex superintendent ] showed me around the black museum and the rest of the yard , I wouldnt like to have used wt in a car chase ?


----------



## EJR Williams (Mar 19, 2009)

Was it A Dit Dah (Think about it)................................Dit Dah Dit Dah Dit Dah

ok .- .-.


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

ei6jf said:


> _The Met used to place recruitment adverts in the REOU 'Signal' and the MNAOA 'Telegraph' for ROs with a morse speed of 20-25 wpm during the 70's._
> 
> Was this possibily for Interpol nets at the time?
> 
> Mark


I believe it could have been - indeed the French CRS used morse well into the 80s.

(Thumb)


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Agree with R651400, R/T was radio telephone, W/T was wireless telegraphy!
Bob


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*RT or WT, that is the Key...*

I thought they had a senior officer in the force called _*Inn Spectre Morse*_… but maybe he just hung around like a ghost checking up on licensing hours and making key points…..(Jester)


----------



## EJR Williams (Mar 19, 2009)

ooooh getting worse !


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Tonga, with comments like that, I really think you need to spend a little recuperation time on that new island of yours !!!!


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Flying Squad*

I have a copy of The Marconi Book of Wireless published in 1936 there are three pictures illustrating use of morse by the Met. Hope this comes out OK. Just like the overcoats and hats. Cheers, Roger


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I suppose they used copper aerials, Roger.

John T.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> I suppose they used copper aerials, Roger.
> 
> John T.


They used to be Copper, but they were Nicked, now they have to Plod their way back to the Station, before they can Call, Sign, or Book their watch….

Can it get any worse?
(EEK)


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

Tonga said:


> They used to be Copper, but they were Nicked, now they have to Plod their way back to the Station, before they can Call, Sign, or Book their watch….
> 
> Can it get any worse?
> (EEK)


Oh yes it Can! Must post the one of the airborne copper of the same period! Watch this space Cheers Roger


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

*Rt ?*



Santos said:


> I think they meant Radio Transmissions, David - the press never get things right.
> 
> Chris.


Chris - I always thought it was Telephony, as used on 2182khz

+


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

I've no idea David - I got lost after they took my tin can and piece of string off me (Jester) and then there was also a threepenny piece for the phone. If all else failed, then blow your whistle, which I am pleased to see is being re issued.

Chris.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Tonga said:


> They used to be Copper, but they were Nicked, now they have to Plod their way back to the Station, before they can Call, Sign, or Book their watch….
> 
> Can it get any worse?
> (EEK)


Were they charged and put in a dry cell? (Smoke)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

The Bobbies had those police boxes that they copied from Doctor Who. There was a telephone inside but they still needed a key to use it.

John T.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Wasn't it Doctor Who who copied the police box or perhaps it was some sort of space-time continuem thing? There, that'll make the mind boggle...


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> The Bobbies had those police boxes that they copied from Doctor Who. There was a telephone inside but they still needed a key to use it.
> 
> John T.


Not 'had' Trotts - 'have' - there's still a working 'Tardis' in London.

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Where is it Steve, I might have a look at it in a couple of months? Is there a Darlek inside playing the didgereedoo?

John T.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

if there is........

it wont be able to climb the stairs.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I found one - it's outside Earls Court tube station. According to wikipedia, it's "bristling with new technology". That must mean the camera on top, which is replaced every week and deters visitors from spraying "MUFC" on the "box".

Is it true that, due to the aforementioned space-time continuum, it has been possible to relocate all New Scotland Yard operations into the box, thereby permitting the building to be used as a hostel for illegal immigrants arriving stuck to the front of the Eurostar?

John T.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

mikeg said:


> Were they charged and put in a dry cell? (Smoke)


Some say that the seamen who manned these police cars, were called *Z Tars..*


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> I found one - it's outside Earls Court tube station.
> 
> John T.


Thats the one - outside the Earls Court Road entrance.

(Thumb)


----------

